# majomok csoportja



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Keresem azt a gyűjtőnevet, ami a majmok csoportjára vonatkozik. A _csoport_ szó túl semleges, hiszen közösségről van szó és ezt ki is kellene fejezni. A minap hallottam az egyik tévéműsorban a majom_csorda_ kifejezést, de szerintem ilyen nem létezik.

Van valami jobb ötletetek?
Köszi.


----------



## Akitlosz

Majomcsapat. Ez kifejezi a közösséget is.

A csorda szó szarvasmarhákra vonatkozik. Tehéncsorda.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, a csapatra én is gondoltam, de nem tudom eldönteni, hogy mennyire változtatta meg az angol _team_ beszivárgása (csapatmunka, csapatépítés stb.) a magyarban már ezt a szót. (Teljesen nyilván nem tudja, de hogy mennyire igen, azt - még - nem érzem.)
Az angolban ott a _tribe_ épp a majmok esetében, de ez sem könnyíti meg a keresést.

Edit: az angol terminus "hivatalosan" a troop of monkeys.


----------



## francisgranada

Mivel a majom nem honos a Kárpát medencében (tisztelet a kivételnek ), azt hiszem, hogy pontos kifejezés nemigen létezik a magyar nyelvben. Nekem a _csoport _egészen jól hangzik, hiszen a majmok "csoportokban élnek". Az angol _tribe _szerintem a csoprt _törzsi _jellegére utal, de nem tudom, hogy ez mennyire fedi a valóságot. 

A _csapat _szót (ellentétben a _törzs _szóval) én inkább "ad hoc", tehát nem tartós jellegűként érzékelem. Valahogy így:  "A _csoport/__törzs _tagjai _csapatokat _hoznak létre védekezés céljából" (lehet hogy, hülye példa, de jobb nem jut eszembe ...).


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, értem az álláspontodat , de nekem a _csoport_ is elég tágnak tűnik. Lehet pl. _csoportokba verődni_ és attól még nincs meg az a belső összetartás, amiről itt szó van. A _csapat_ sem tökéletes, de ott szerintem több kohéziót feltételezhetünk, mint a _csoport_nál.


----------



## Akitlosz

francisgranada said:


> Mivel a majom nem honos a Kárpát medencében (tisztelet a kivételnek ), azt hiszem, hogy pontos kifejezés nemigen létezik a magyar nyelvben. Nekem a _csoport _egészen jól hangzik, hiszen a majmok "csoportokban élnek". Az angol _tribe _szerintem a csoprt _törzsi _jellegére utal, de nem tudom, hogy ez mennyire fedi a valóságot.
> 
> A _csapat _szót (ellentétben a _törzs _szóval) én inkább "ad hoc", tehát nem tartós jellegűként érzékelem. Valahogy így:  "A _csoport/__törzs _tagjai _csapatokat _hoznak létre védekezés céljából" (lehet hogy, hülye példa, de jobb nem jut eszembe ...).




A csapat szó kifejezi a csoport összetartozását a közösséget, míg maga a csoport szó nem.

Lehetünk egy csoportban sokszor, sok helyen, sok szempontból, sokféle módon, de ettől még nem igazán lesz sok közünk egymáshoz.


----------



## francisgranada

Egyetértek veletek. Ami egy kissé zavar az az, amit Zsanna is mondott, hogy t.i. a _csapat _szónak van egy "team" szerű értelme. Tehát mintha valamilyen kvázi tudatos cél érdekében és egy bizonyos időre jönne létre, ellentétben például a _csorda, falka, raj_ szavakkal, amelyek szerintem inkább tükrözik a természetes és állandó összetartozást (a természetben rokoni/törzsi alapon is). De jobb híján elfogadom a csapatot is, végtére szokás kérdése ... 

U.I. A _csordával _talán az a baj, hogy szoktalan, hogy a csorda tagjai fákon ugrándozzanak ... Például _elefántcsordát _el tudok képzelni (nem tudom, használják-e), mégha nem is szarvasmarháról va szó.


----------



## Akitlosz

Az elefántcsorda szót használják, mert az elefántoknál a hímeket ugyanúgy bíkának, a nőstényeket teheneknek, a fiatalokat pedig borjúnak hívják, mint a szarvarmarháknál, így pedig a csorda szó is helyes az elefántokra is.

A majmokra viszont nem.


----------



## francisgranada

Igen, az _elefántbika_, -_borjú _stb. kifejezéseket ismerem. Gondolom a testalkatuk és az életvitelük hasonlósága a szarvasmarhákkal az ok.


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz said:


> A csapat szó kifejezi a csoport összetartozását a közösséget, míg maga a csoport szó nem.
> 
> Lehetünk egy csoportban sokszor, sok helyen, sok szempontból, sokféle módon, de ettől még nem igazán lesz sok közünk egymáshoz.



Igen, viszont az összetartozás a _csapat_ban sem elég régi keletű/tartós ahhoz, hogy az együttélő majmok esetét határozottan leírhassa. 
Ugyanis létre lehet hozni egy csapatot (pl. sportolókét), egy adott cél elérése érdekében, de ahogy az összekapcsolódási okuk megszünt (pl. egy verseny), az útjaik elválnak. Ez még akkor is benne van a szóban, ha az újabb jelentéseket nem vesszük figyelembe. 

Viszont a _csoport_ szó önmagában még egy átmeneti közös célt sem feltételez (esetleg). (Szövegen belül viszont lehet, hogy el lehet "sütni", ha a kontextus megengedi.)
Szóval az ideális az lenne, ha lenne egy speciálisabb szó, de úgy látszik, hogy nincs.


----------



## franknagy

Hi!
I'd use for the group of the monkeys the Hungarian word

"horda".

My English Dictionary gives for it "horde".

The word "horda" is used not only for monkeys but for small group cavemen and today's groups of vandals and mob. 

_I have to defend the monkeys: The "majomhorda"-s are far more intelligent and they have more tolerable goal like harvesting a human plantation than the "a vonatot szétverő focidrukkerek hordája" [fun's horde smashing the train]._


Regards
          Frank


----------



## Zsanna

In another context (not neutral, descriptive I meant originally) _horda _could work. As you indicated, it is used to describe a fairly wild, destructive mob, not just the group of animals living together.


----------

